# a couple sheepshead questions.



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I've targeted sheep head a few times with no luck a while back when I didn't really know what I was doing. What itls the best size hook for fiddlers? I know a small circle works best just need to know the size. What is the best time if day to go after them and when do they start getting thick? Thanks


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

#1 dont confuse it with 1/0 . Academy has some #1 offset circles that make hookin the crab a little easier


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

keperry1182 said:


> #1 dont confuse it with 1/0 . Academy has some #1 offset circles that make hookin the crab a little easier


Good info, smallest hook you can get away with. Make sure you get plenty of them as they destroy hooks but the smaller ones will drastically increase your hook up ratio. I swap back and forth between circles and j hooks depending on how aggressive the bite is.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Look a kahle hooks as opposed to circles or simple Js. I get a better hookup ratio.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I prefer size 1 live bait hooks and rip those lips when you feel the first nibble.

If the bite is hot like in the pass circle hooks are fine.


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

I increase my hook ups dramatically with circles. Its a different method though. Sheepies graze like cattle, so I use a #1 circle on a carolina rig with the absolute smallest sinker I can get away with, usually 1oz. A 12lb floro leader and let it sit on the bottom for 30sec at the most. They will graze by and slurp up the crab and even if I dont feel a bite, every 30sec or so I VERY GENTLY raise the hook a bit. If they have it they will run and this will set the circle DO NOT PULL HARD TO SET A CIRCLE HOOK it just pulls it out of their mouth. Sometimes lifting it gently seems to stimulate a bite. Different strokes and all that but I am pretty successful with this method.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I use #4 to #6 J live bait J hooks. The are thicker than the regular J hooks..


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Braided line will help tremendously if you are around pier pilings or rocks.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks everyone I'll probably be going this weekend and I'll let y'all know how it goes. I have a nice set up that's perfect for sheepies rigged up now.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

4 or 6 livebait hooks work great and are cheap. i never have any problems hooking most fish like like some of u talk about


----------



## Youngp (Jan 29, 2012)

Im trying to catch some this weekend too. Should I try PCB pier or Bob Sykes? Im driving long way and don't want to comeback empty hands. Any advice about the location is appreciated.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I have always used circles for sheepies...tried the owner number 2 mosquito j hooks today, they are my new favorite sheepshead hook.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Youngp said:


> Im trying to catch some this weekend too. Should I try PCB pier or Bob Sykes? Im driving long way and don't want to comeback empty hands. Any advice about the location is appreciated.


At the pier they are thicker than Bob sikes but they are still at sikes. I had quite a few bites last time I went about a week at sikes but they weren't thick. I knew my hook was too big but didn't have another smaller one that would work. Aldo pickens should have a quite a few of them.


----------



## Youngp (Jan 29, 2012)

southern yakker said:


> At the pier they are thicker than Bob sikes but they are still at sikes. I had quite a few bites last time I went about a week at sikes but they weren't thick. I knew my hook was too big but didn't have another smaller one that would work. Aldo pickens should have a quite a few of them.


Thanks for the info. Somebody told me that it's harder to catch at the pier because of the water clarity. They see more but harder to catch. Is it true?


----------



## Youngp (Jan 29, 2012)

sniperpeeps said:


> I have always used circles for sheepies...tried the owner number 2 mosquito j hooks today, they are my new favorite sheepshead hook.


If you have only a day for fishing, where would you go for Sheepheads? There are PCB pier, North BS, and South BS. I'm coming from Atlanta this weekend and don't have much time to browse around. What about a inshore charter? Does that guaranty (almost guaranty) a bunch of Sheepheads? Any chance of walk-on for two people? You seems like a local expert and any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

Youngp said:


> If you have only a day for fishing, where would you go for Sheepheads? There are PCB pier, North BS, and South BS. I'm coming from Atlanta this weekend and don't have much time to browse around. What about a inshore charter? Does that guaranty (almost guaranty) a bunch of Sheepheads? Any chance of walk-on for two people? You seems like a local expert and any advice will be appreciated.


check out Mad Fish Charters. I have heard reports of a few sheephead being caught but have heard the red fish bite has been hot in the pass if you were wanting something to tug on the other end of your line. 

Capt. Scott is a real good guy and will put you on the fish :thumbsup:
http://panamacityfishingchartermadfish.com/


----------



## catch 22 (Jan 10, 2011)

If you use mustard live bait hooks (4 or 6) take your pliers and offset the hook. Your hookup will increase dramatically. if you are taking small kid use the owner circle hooks, they are a small wire circle hook. They are pricey but worth every dime when you watch the kids fight the fish. It doesn't matter what kind of hook you use the sheeps are going to destroy them.


----------



## Kefhllie (Mar 14, 2014)

hookin the crab a little easier


----------



## Jesfgse (Mar 23, 2014)

I get a better hookup ratio.


----------

